# Can you guess what this is???



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

My brother got this as a gift from a friend of his..Just thought it would be something cool to post on the board..We may crack it open for his birthday in November..


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow.. amazing!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my god that is awesome and very very rare


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet-
I'll smoke to that (if its not "Forbidden" )


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome...wow! I think list on that is at least $400...what a friend


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

now I'm thirsty!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that is really cool. make sure to dry out the cigar before you smoke it!:lol::brick:


----------



## Woodson (Nov 27, 2007)

Now that's is worth snapping a couple pictures! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## Mikeyfresh518-cl (Sep 9, 2008)

dont touch that
keep it 

opening it would be stupid sorry to say


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Freaking A. I wish i had money because I've seen this at a number of places around town. 

Beautiful.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh!!!! You lucky dog. Those are really hard to get.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I am jealous. Very rare indeed


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

That's awesome...


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

That is cool. I wish I had 1.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Too sweet!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Mikeyfresh518 said:


> dont touch that
> keep it
> 
> opening it would be stupid sorry to say


Sorry Mikey..But something like this isn't meant just to look at..It's meant to be enjoyed..LOL


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, never seen this before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rob,

See you next month in Angels Camp to open that bad boy..


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

RGianelli said:


> My brother got this as a gift from a friend of his..Just thought it would be something cool to post on the board..We may crack it open for his birthday in November..


Damn Rob, that is a rare Opus alright. Haven't seen one of those in a couple years. Pretty damn cool. When you DO crack it open, you HAVE to let us all know how it smoked... and how the liquor tasted too 

CD


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

That forbidden X cigar is one of the only cigars to actually give me the newbie sweats within the last 2 years. It is one potent MF'er. Maybe it caught me off guard as I smoked it around noon but I have smoked some pretty heavy stuff in the midday before without an issue. 

Good stick but crazy nicotine.


----------



## Bravo Cigar (Sep 7, 2008)

Why didn't I think of that...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

smokinj said:


> I am jealous. Very rare indeed


Those are words I would have never thought I would hear!

That is awsome...enjoy!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap!!! I remember hearing about these a while back. It looks incredible.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble:Actually to beautiful to crack open!! Very nice!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Rob, I want the same friends you and your brother have. Come to think of it, I want your brother too. You guys always get amazing gifts. 

Very nice.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

The Opus might need some rest in the humi before you smoke it. Just a thought though.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I wonder who will torch the smoke--- Very nice pick up from what I've read about them--very nice indeed!

Rob has some good contacts--that's for sure--Jealous like SJ!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Saw this and thought I would post ----

* Cigar name: Forbidden X Cigar in the Bottle
* aka: "Tubed Platinum edition Forbidden X" / "FFOX Royal 8"
* Vitola: 6 ¼" x 48
* Wrapper: Opus X rosado sungrown
* Binder: Opus X rosado
* Filler: Opus X rosado
* Released: not yet released
* Quantity: ?? unknown
* Rarity: 10/10 (will be less rare upon release)
* Notes: This cigar is sold in a special hermetically sealed bottle of Calvados apple cognac *(the cigar come out of a bottom chamber in the bottle, and is not touched by the cognac).* This limited edition puro is slightly subtler than the Opus X, with tobacco that is aged up to 10 years, and is finished by aging it in Calvados barrels. Note the special "Forbidden X" band. "Forbidden X" is a new band, and a new broad moniker that applies to non-regular release Opus X cigars; the blend of various Forbidden X cigars may be different. This cigar has a sun grown corojo wrapper, grown at Chateau d'Fuente; the wrapper is from the same plant (but from the top pruning) as the Ashton ESGs. This is the exact same cigar as the black-banded Forbidden X cigar that came in the 2005 Platinum DVD set. 1 of these cigars is also included in the "Journey to Chateau de la Fuente" 2005 gift set from Prometheus (5,000 produced). The cigars in the Prometheus gift sets include an extra "2005" band on them.

MSRP: $250.00


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome...


----------

